# Schriftrolle



## W4NkZt4 (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche ein schriftrolle auf der nur ein schriftzug platz hat, nicht mehr! ich hab schon in diversen suchmaschinen nachgeschaut sowie bei deviantArt, hab aber nix gefunden!

ich möchte genau so eine schriftrolle, wie die in dem oberen rechten bild, auf der "Body Glove" geschrieben steht.
http://www.hydro74.com/rebirth/images/projects/apparel/bodyglove.jpg

würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir irgendiwe helfen könntet

danke


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo W4NkZt4,

was hast du denn gesucht? Ein Tutorial für solch eine Schriftrolle oder ein komplett fertig?

Da du hier im Photoshop-Forum bist, würde ich sagen:Selbst machen ...


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## W4NkZt4 (29. Juli 2007)

hey densch ,

ich such eigentlich eine schon fertige schriftrolle, aber wenn es irgendwo ein tutorial gibt dann mach ich das gern! ich habs versucht selber herzustelln, aber da war alles krumm und schief! kommt daher dass ich noch kein zeichenbrett hab! aber bald.....hoffentlich 

pace


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (29. Juli 2007)

Hi pace,

guck dir das mal an:

Schriftrolle

War jetzt auf die Schnelle das einzige Tutorial.

Wie sieht deins denn aus? Kannst das mal zeigen?


desch


----------



## W4NkZt4 (29. Juli 2007)

danke fürs tutorial, werds morgn ma ausprobiern!
ich habs gelöscht, da es e ausgesehen hat!
ich hau etz dann ma ab

pace = peace = hau rein = tschüss ;-)


----------



## W4NkZt4 (1. August 2007)

Also ich bedanke mich fürs posten. Mit dem Tutorial zu der Schriftrolle bin ich nicht so zufrieden gewesen, deswegen hab ich mich weiter auf die Suche gemacht und folgendes gefunden...http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/52592378/ ! Genau sowas hab ich gesucht! Ich sag nur Matthäus 7 Vers 7: Wer suchet, der findet  Poste diesen Link, damit Leute die auch so etwas suchen, hier erfolg haben!

pace


----------

